# Eeeeekkkkkk!!!!



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Not sure where this post goes in the new scheme of things...."vessels in danger"?

Although it looks like he's going to T-bone Billy Ruff'n we're not really in danger...we're tied to a dock in Dublin harbor where we are routinely being treated to displays of awesome ship handling by large ferries/RORO vessels like this one spinning 180 in very tight quarters and then backing into his mooring. At no point did he come closer than 150 ft from us or the cruise ship in the background. 

This is not something you want to see while at sea.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Maybe this belongs in the "most efficient 180deg turn" thread!


----------



## bcwild1 (Jun 27, 2014)

really


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We found Howth to be much more relaxing than than Dublin (DunLairoughe?) When we asked about anchoring in Rosslaire, the ferry suggested we had better try another spot. They do zip around, those guys. Our Close Encounter of the Ferry Kind was with in Port Jefferson, NY. In about 100' visibility (but receiving plenty of fog horn volume) we carefully positioned ourselves just outside the channel buoy marker and watched the black wall spread the mist until it was about 50' away. It cruised on in, and we cruised on out.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I visit Bequia now and again as I wander up and down the Eastern Caribbean.

I have a particular spot I like to anchor as the holding is good and and nobody anchors in front of you.

Well nobody except the local mosquito tanker who comes in from time to time to deliver fuel to the island. He has to make his way through anchored boats to the head of the anchorage and slide sideways onto the moorings. No luxuries like tugs on hand if it goes pear shaped. No bow thruster to help with keeping the nose where he wants. In he comes, gets a little slant on towards the spot, drops an anchor of to one side of where he wants to finish and works his way in to the desired spot with his single screw.

He does have a local in a little plywood speedboat to help get the lines onto the 4 mooring buoys.










But it is a definite Eeeek. The cat and I are always glad when he finishes up and leaves.


----------

